# General > Sport >  Davie Allan Shield Quarter Finals - 3rd/4th August 2009

## Brizer2k7

Davie Allan Shield Quarter Finals
######################

3.8.09
#####

Halkirk 1 V Wick Groats 4
Pentland United 0 V Thurso Acks 0 (Acks won 5-4 on pens)

4.8.09
#####

Castletown V Staxigoe United ?
Thurso Swifts V Top Joes ?

all 7 p.m kick-offs

----------


## Brizer2k7

Davie Allan Shield Quarter Finals
######################

3.8.09
#####

Halkirk 1 V Wick Groats 4
Pentland United 0 V Thurso Acks 0 (Acks won 5-4 on pens)

4.8.09
#####

Castletown 3 V Staxigoe United 1
Thurso Swifts 6 V Top Joes 1

----------

